# Looking for games to coach with...



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Team shoots where you draw for teams and they shoot together to complete a round. Shortened rounds of one on one competition. A game of cricket. Bracket tournaments. Yardage judging tournaments (no bows, just judging yardage with the least total deviation winning). Sudden death shoot offs. Closest to the middle shoots.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

"tic-tac-toe" can be easily played in archery and there is a game that consists of teams or individuals alternately shooting at a target that is filled with small squares that have a number on them. the goal is to hit squares that sum up to 21 exactly.... scored much like a "bean-bag toss" game. the squares have a small "spot' on them about the size of a 5-spot Xring and you must hit the spot to get the score.
my club plays that game on fun shoot nites and it is really fun to shoot as a team game.
I don't know the name of the game but there are printed targets available from some where.....maybe Lancaster's would know.


----------

